# What is this??



## bioballs (May 15, 2003)

There are two different species here..what is it?? ATF or fw barracuda? If you say fw barracuda what type?


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

definitely a FW barracuda, but I'm not good at the different types. The only 2 types I've ever seen were called red tail and yellow tail, so if it's determined by color (?) look at tail color.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Tail color doesn't always work (example: pantaneiro's have red tails but the "true" redtails are falcatus...sometimes altus! ). This one is unique, however, any more pics?


----------



## bioballs (May 15, 2003)

i got them with the other african tigerfish..they were sold as atf and came from africa. i have never seen a fish look quite like it. its teeth are pretty large for a 3 inch fish..the fish has larger teeth then the atf and is more aggressive. wonder what it is!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmmmmm...... I may have to eat my words on this one.

No acestros in Africa. Has an adipose fin so it's a characin.... Aggressive behavior also excludes acestros.... Damn, good stumper!

I've heard there's a few species of tiger fish but I always thought their scales were larger than seen in that pic. Any close ups of the scales (or teeth)?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That thick jaw does make it look like a tiger fish too. Interesting........


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

looks more like an ATF to me.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

tigers man


----------



## bioballs (May 15, 2003)

what type of tigerfish do you guys think is the one on top?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

If those are Hydrocynus goliath, thats weird I've never seen them with
that coloration at any age , I have never seen H. vttatus as young 
That though would be guess on the top most fish, maybe its a yellow-tail?
it also fits.

Lower fish may be a Micralestes species I'm really not sure,

Can you get a clearer photo of each species seperate?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Acestrorhynchus falcirostris? for the top fish? maybe


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

dude I'm almost positive that those are goliath atf's. What's your location? I want one. Are they for sale? PM me with details.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

wow, they really look like FW barracudas, especially the top one.

The store saying that they are from African is really no sure fire way to tell anything unless the person telling you that went over themselves to collect the fish.

the aggression is another thing, if FW barracudas where aggressive this might not be a piranha site, it might be a FW barracuda site.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yes, FW barracudas are decidedly not aggressive.
These are not falcirostris. I regret my quick response, these are definitely not FW barracudas (Acestrorhynchus). The thick jaw is probably the best indication (besides location and aggression). I know ATF are definitely aggressive.


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

do you have any more pics?....they look like african tiger fish from what i see...


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

I just bought 5 of these fish as well. The seller said he was told they were goliath african tiger fish. All five of mine look like the second fish down in the picture with a red tint to them and red on the tip of their mouths. They have been very aggressive to each other so far. I know the place I bought them from knows what they are talking about since their main display is full of large ATF's they raised from this size.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Out of curiosity, is the red on the tip of the mouth an identifying feature?


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Anyone have a photo of Hydrocynus forskali or H. brevis?


----------



## KRSwop1 (Feb 17, 2003)

sorry 74ray, but the ones with the red on the tip of their mouths are vitattus, not goliath. I believe that the one on top in his pics are goliath. They have a much larger mouth. The only way of telling for sure is waiting until they get older, and checking if they have the four extra teeth in the back of their mouths. I believe thatI know what store you are talking about, and they do have more than one species of atf in that tank, but none are goliath. He has had them in there for years now, and they all seem to have peeked at about 16-18 inches. If they were goliath(which reach 6 feet in the wild) don't you think that they would be a bit larger than that?


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Those are Supa Japs Pics Bro.
From Pred Fish Right ?


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

> sorry 74ray, but the ones with the red on the tip of their mouths are vitattus, not goliath. I believe that the one on top in his pics are goliath. They have a much larger mouth. The only way of telling for sure is waiting until they get older, and checking if they have the four extra teeth in the back of their mouths. I believe thatI know what store you are talking about, and they do have more than one species of atf in that tank, but none are goliath. He has had them in there for years now, and they all seem to have peeked at about 16-18 inches. If they were goliath(which reach 6 feet in the wild) don't you think that they would be a bit larger than that?


It's cool, I can't afford to house 5 goliath ATF anyways. I have only had them a few weeks and already can see them growing.


----------

